# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Выслушаю, помогу советом или делом.

## Sportsmen

Помогу советом, делом или просто выслушаю.

Не коммерция.

Действую исключительно из чувства сострадания ко всем живым существам, пребывающим в сансаре =)

Вот и все, друзья. Буду ждать писем.

Надеюсь, они полетят как чайки над Невой: [email protected]

----------


## Aare

Эх, написать ему чио ли. Всё! Про детей, про машину, про зодорвье, про наркотики. Убежит же))

----------


## Alies

Сам себя в треугольник Карпмана загоняешь? Не троллинга ради, а удовлетворения любопытства. Скажи пожалуйста, а делом то как помочь можешь? Я просто себе такое развитие событий слабо представляю.

----------


## Sportsmen

> Сам себя в треугольник Карпмана загоняешь? Не троллинга ради, а удовлетворения любопытства. Скажи пожалуйста, а делом то как помочь можешь? Я просто себе такое развитие событий слабо представляю.


 Контакты для связи указаны в первом сообщении. Если есть желание - пиши, вступать  здесь в нерелевантные дискуссии на тему "А зачем тебе это надо?" "Как ты поможешь?" и т д. не имею ни времени, ни желания. Всего доброго.

----------


## Alies

> Контакты для связи указаны в первом сообщении. Если есть желание - пиши, вступать  здесь в нерелевантные дискуссии на тему "А зачем тебе это надо?" "Как ты поможешь?" и т д. не имею ни времени, ни желания. Всего доброго.


 Это не дисскусия, а надежда на диалог. Людям свойственно обращаться к тем о ком они имеют хотя бы малейшее представление. Обычно минимально достаточно внешности: мимики, движений, того как человек смотрит и говорит. На просторах форума такую информацию не достанешь.  Поэтому нужно понимать либо как человек мылит, а это можно взять из сообщений, либо как он реагирует, берется все оттуда же. Людей, которые говорят, что они действуют из человеколюбия и сострадания довольно много. А вот адекватных среди них единицы. В помощи я не нуждаюсь. На этих просторах сейчас я исследователь, не более того.

----------


## microbe

У меня мозг иррациональный скорее неокортекс, про таких говорят себе на уме, а это значит что упёртый во своём видение бытия.

----------


## tempo

Aare, расскажи про наркотики мне. Некто мне сообщил, что ты их распространяешь, это правда?

----------


## Aare

> Aare, расскажи про наркотики мне. Некто мне сообщил, что ты их распространяешь, это правда?


 Нет, это не правда. А расскажи, кто этот некто? Его поганый язык надо бы вырвать за клевету. Это, между прочим, не просто так, это очень серьёзное обвинение ты мне сейчас через этого "некта" передал. Так какая безмрзглая некта про меня такое мелет? Назови, страна должна знать своих героев.

----------


## tempo

Aare и N, извините за нетачность воспроизводства по памяти.

Написано было "рекламировала". Хотя и этого деяния я не заметил, попытка су с помощью нареотика - вряд ли реклама.

В качестве бонуса могу сообщить, что моё собственное рыльце тоже в пушку-порошку, хотя у меня нет склонности к, да и давно это было.

----------


## Aare

Так распространяю или рекламирую? Это далеко не одно и тоже. Да и как я их рекламирую? Рассказывая о том, что употребляю их и о эффектах, которые чувствую? Определённо этот некто N не понимает, что говорит

----------


## tempo

"Рекламирую", Aare, ещё раз извиняюсь за неточность.

(хороша ж, однако, реклама)

----------


## Aare

На пять с плюсом реклама!)) Сначала писала, что от наркоты ненавижу весь мир и себя в том числе, потом, что у меня психоз, потом, что куча проблем с внутренними органами. И как апофеоз - что хотела наркотой убиться. Да я ходячая антинаркотическая пропоганда, какая реклама, сдурели что ли))

----------


## tempo

Ну вот мне и показалось странным то послание, и я задал вопрос непосредственно тебе. Только надо было мне внимательнее букувки рассматривать )

Ты уже написала Sportsmen`у - помогающему словом и делом?

----------


## Aare

Да, Спортсмену написала)) Хотела поговорить с ним о том, каким спортом он занимается, но увы, он сказал, что это не имеет значения.
Прчм сейчас общаюсь с ним. Похоже, это человек считает себя бодхисатвой или каким-то гуру. Может он и хороший человек и намерения у него благие, я не знаю. Но я не верю, что он хоть кому-то здесь сможет помочь) Впрочем, можете сами пообщаться с ним и попытаться постичь этот особый спортивный дзэн)

----------


## June

Почитал) Aare, видимо, мой язык хочет вырвать. Уточню лишь, что не считаю свой язык поганым и что я действительно не употреблял слова “распространяет”, хотя подозрения у меня были и появились они давно.

Читал, наверное, больше года назад, как Aare раз за разом писала про наркотики, связывая в тексте что-то привлекательное – секс, любовь, с этой дрянью, и подумалось мне, что тот же приём используется в рекламе. В глянцевых журналах печатают привлекательное тело, одетое в то, что человеку должно захотеться купить. В рекламе кока-колы показывают привлекательную картинку, на фоне которой счастливые люди употребляют рекламируемый напиток. И появилась у меня мысль, что это жжж неспроста. У меня были и другие варианты объяснения происходящего, но я даже тогда был не столь наивен, чтобы спрашивать, какой из вариантов правильный и ожидать честного ответа.

Я читал недавно в новостях фразу "У нас две эпидемии — наркомании и ВИЧ–инфекции, и они географически совпадают". И мне вновь стало безумно жаль tempo. Вижу, с какой радостью он бежит наступать на привычные грабли, кричит богу о том, что предыдущая шишка на лбу очень болит, и бежит. Несмотря на жестокость урока связь между граблями и шишкой осталась ему непонятна. Шишку ведь бог послал, за грехи, а грабли это грабли, чего в них плохого?

----------


## Aare

Почему нельзя воспользоваться бритвой Оккама и не плодить сущности без необходимости? Нельзя подумать было, конечно же, что она кого-то любит, с кем-то спит, но при этом употребляет наркотики. И что раз за разом пишет о них, потому что это ж наркотики, они ж вроде зависимость вызывают.
 Нет же! Гораздо ведь разумнее было подумать, что она работает на Пабло Эскобара, и занимается рекламой (а может и распространением) наркотиков в России. И какую рекламную компанию развернула, как в кока-коле! Джун. Ну самому-то не смешно?

----------


## tempo

June, на какие же новые грабли я спешу? Наркотические? Или Aare меня поматросит и бросит? )

----------


## June

Действительно, о чём это я. Грабли безопасный садовый инструмент. С нами бог. Аминь.

----------


## Aare

Ты не наивный. Давно читаю тебя. Ты глупый.

----------


## tempo

June, невнимательность и аху@нная мизантропия не дают тебе заметить, что я нисколько не уповаю на аминь, )

Обещаю, если Aare предложит мне ширнуться, или, или - откажусь )

Может, где-то в недрах форумного культурного слоя скрыто твоё житие?

----------


## Aare

Пс, Тэмпо. Не желаешь повмазываться одним шприцем?

----------


## tempo

> Пс, Тэмпо. Не желаешь повмазываться одним шприцем?


 только после вас, мадемуазель (я давал подписку о нераспространении)
 :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Кстати несмотря на наркоманию путём инъекций, не болею ни одной заразной болезьню. Наверняка не столь наивный Джун может воспринять это как очередную рекламу.

----------


## Aare

А спортсмен меня забанил, увы. Я подозреваю, что он может быть адеатом какой-то секты. И его "помощь" заключается в зазывании людей в свою организацию. Я стала это вынюхивать, и товарищ спортсмен обиделся.
Прости меня, о просветлённый гуру, если я не права! Но пойми меня тоже. Я уже сталкивалась с тем, что сектанты рыщут в поисках жертв на подобных форумах.

----------


## Sebastian

Очередной наставничек, такое чувство, что к гадалке сходил.
У этого чувака явно не что-то с головой. Решил, что прозак мне не поможет лишь потому, что ему таблетки не помогли. 

Единственное решение проблем - испускание внутренней "энергии" (видимо, одним АТФ мы не обходимся), ведь только так "люди имели способности к левитации, телекинезу и резистетность к ядам, вирусам и радиации".

----------

